# Fuzzycarriers



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

My first litter of fuzzycarriers were born a week ago. Looks like 3 boys, all 3 nice big ones 




























Mom is my sweet little fuzzy Medusa and dad is my big siamese Sugar Daddy.

Mom's next litter will be with my big sweedish male Jeppe (black tan, sweedish showtype) These two litters will be the foundation in my fuzzyline


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwww, cute


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hej, kul att se en dansk jenta här 
your fuzzy project is very interesting. We need more lines of hairless and fuzzies in denmark and Sweden. 
I visited your HomePage and saw a couple of Malins mice (Rått8r). She is a friend of mine 

Do you vistit swedish shows?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lottiz said:


> Hej, kul att se en dansk jenta här
> your fuzzy project is very interesting. We need more lines of hairless and fuzzies in denmark and Sweden.
> I visited your HomePage and saw a couple of Malins mice (Rått8r). She is a friend of mine
> 
> Do you vistit swedish shows?


Hey 

I like the fuzzies a lot, they are sooo ugly and sweet and charming at the same time :lol:

Malin made some wonderful mice, i just love them 

I haven't been at a show, i'm sad to say. I would like to go to one as a guest to see what it's like but i have no idea how to find information about the shows


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's my two keepers from this litter, they are named Alfa & Beta. Both nice longhaired and huge boys - 5 weeks old and weighing 30 gram + 31 gram :shock:

Alfa, so longhaired his fur devides on top of him:



























Beta, also very longhaired but his fur doesn't devide (yet?):



























The 3rd male will move to his new home next weekend - he's just as longhaird and big as the two above


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Alfa and beta are very cute! Are they beige, stone or cream?

Here is SVEMUS HP and you can find the shows i Sweden here "kalender":
http://www.svemus.org/sidor/kalender.html


----------

